# ICD Code for "Disloding of Tympanostomy Tube?"



## elizabeth24 (Apr 7, 2009)

I am coding an ER and I am trying to find a diagnosis for "dislodging of tympanostomy tube."  I have looked under dislodging and displacement with no luck.  The best code I have found is 996.70 which is a complication due the presence of an unspecified implant, graft, etc.  I don't really like this code either; but this is the best one I have found.
Does anyone have a better code?
Thanks!


----------



## awest (Apr 7, 2009)

How about 381.9 "Unspecified Eustachian tube disorder"?


----------

